# Feeling ill



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm feeling unwell tonight. I feel really nauseous. Tight chest with pain in back and shoulders and arms. Feeling of a lump in the throat and food wanting to come back up. I don't have heartburn as I'm on ppi's. Just trying to sort out what all these things mean. Are there others who suffer from Gerd with these symptoms? Do you get lots of heaches?


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

i get this sometimes. (no headaches though)do you take anything for the nausea? You should...i take Tigan and it helps. Could you have something else? Which PPI are you on. Aciphex made me nausea's almost 24/7. So i switched to nexium and am MUCH better.-lee


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

I take prevacid. (Only 15mg as 30mg made me feel awful) What is tigan?


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

I took prevacid for awhile and it made me have terrible nausea 24/7, but the Aciphex didn't.. are you sure that aciphex makes you nauseas b/c it doesn't list any side effects.


----------

